# CAN surf the internet, CANNOT ping a website or run a traceroute



## robby69 (Jul 29, 2004)

I have wireless DSL going thru Netgear router (supplied by ISP), can't access setup. I have always been able to ping external websites and run traceroutes. I can no longer. I can surf the internet fine, and I have scanned for viruses and malware.

1 0 100 192.168.0.1 
2 * 100 0.0.0.0 
3 * 100 0.0.0.0 
4 * 100 Unable to reach 64.29.201.21 (pcpitstop.com)

ping www.yahoo.com
Pinging www.yahoo.com.akadns.net [68.142.226.43 with 32 bytes of data:
request timed out
Sent 4 Received 0 100% loss

Hijack log below.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 10:52:43 PM, on 10/26/05
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\DigitalPersona\Bin\DPWinLct.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\DigitalPersona\Bin\DpHost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\DigitalPersona\Bin\DPFUSMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dell\EUSW\Support.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb04.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hphmon03.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\type32.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
C:\Program Files\DigitalPersona\Bin\DPAgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasDtServ.exe
C:\Program Files\WinPortrait\wpctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LVCOMSX.EXE
C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\LogiTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPHipm09.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\FxSvr2.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\PopTray\PopTray.exe
C:\Program Files\WinPortrait\floater.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dell.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.excite.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dell.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.excite.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.dell.com/
N3 - Netscape 7: user_pref("browser.search.defaultengine", "engine://C%3A%5CProgram%20Files%5CNetscape%5CNetscape%5Csearchplugins%5CSBWeb_01.src"); (C:\Documents and Settings\Rob\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\x3sh04a7.slt\prefs.js)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SpywareGuard Download Protection - {4A368E80-174F-4872-96B5-0B27DDD11DB2} - C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\dlprotect.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMService] "C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DwlClient] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dell\EUSW\Support.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb04.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHmon03] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hphmon03.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [type32] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\type32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliPoint] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DPAgnt] C:\Program Files\DigitalPersona\Bin\DPAgnt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [gcasServ] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_EMC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PivotSoftware] "C:\Program Files\WinPortrait\wpctrl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVCOMSX] C:\WINDOWS\system32\LVCOMSX.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechVideoRepair] C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\ISStart.exe 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechVideoTray] C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\LogiTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LogitechSoftwareUpdate] "C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\ManifestEngine.exe" boot
O4 - Startup: PopTray.lnk = C:\Program Files\PopTray\PopTray.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1842B0EE-B597-11D4-8997-00104BD12D94} (iCC Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/internet/pcpConnCheck.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/mickey/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2005102501/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{531B1622-46B1-4198-AD46-7780AACD2697}: NameServer = 204.117.214.10
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: DPWLN - C:\WINDOWS\system32\DPWLEvHd.dll
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Windows XP FUS Manager (DPFUSMgr) - DigitalPersona, Inc. - C:\Program Files\DigitalPersona\Bin\DPFUSMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Biometric Authentication Service (DpHost) - DigitalPersona, Inc. - C:\Program Files\DigitalPersona\Bin\DpHost.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPHipm09.exe


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

bump


----------



## natcom (Sep 21, 2003)

click on start run type cmd do a ipconfig /all copy and paste in here


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi robby69,

Just because ping and traceroute may appear to not work and timeout does not mean that ping and traceroute are not working properly, nor does it mean that your are infected (necessarily).

It could be that the IP address you are pinging is saturated (too busy) and will not allow connections for a temporary period of time, or are down for maintenance.

If you can websurf, try ping and traceroute against that website to which you have just visited - no reason that should not work.

Wait a while for the other websites that timeout and try again.

Eliminate all of the above before reaching any conclusion of things amiss.

-- Tom


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

also your ping to yahoo looks normal as yahoo blocks pings to begin with.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The odd results there appear to be something about either your local LAN or perhaps your ISP's first hop.

One has to presume that he should be able to ping that site, I can.

C:\>ping pcpitstop.com

Pinging pcpitstop.com [64.29.201.21] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 64.29.201.21: bytes=32 time=57ms TTL=235
Reply from 64.29.201.21: bytes=32 time=58ms TTL=235
Reply from 64.29.201.21: bytes=32 time=61ms TTL=235
Reply from 64.29.201.21: bytes=32 time=58ms TTL=235

Ping statistics for 64.29.201.21:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 57ms, Maximum = 61ms, Average = 58ms

I tried a tracert, and that also works. I always get a timeout on the first hop to the local Comcast gateway, that's normal.

C:\>tracert pcpitstop.com

Tracing route to pcpitstop.com [64.29.201.21]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 192.168.0.1
2 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 192.168.102.1
3 * * * Request timed out.
4 11 ms 9 ms 9 ms ge-2-2-ur01.norristown.pa.panjde.comcast.net [68.86.216.237]
5 12 ms 11 ms 9 ms po10-ur02.norristown.pa.panjde.comcast.net [68.86.209.102]
6 12 ms 14 ms 11 ms po21-ar01.wallingford.pa.panjde.comcast.net [68.86.209.106]
7 14 ms 14 ms 14 ms po90-ar01.401nbroadst.pa.panjde.comcast.net [68.86.208.29]
8 15 ms 18 ms 17 ms 68.86.211.14
9 17 ms 16 ms 16 ms 12.118.114.9
10 19 ms 19 ms 19 ms tbr1-p012301.phlpa.ip.att.net [12.123.137.62]
11 18 ms 19 ms 20 ms tbr1-cl8.n54ny.ip.att.net [12.122.2.17]
12 17 ms 16 ms 16 ms ggr1-p330.n54ny.ip.att.net [12.122.11.214]
13 18 ms 16 ms 16 ms tran-01-so-0-0-0-0.nycl.twtelecom.net [66.192.252.245]
14 17 ms 16 ms 19 ms core-02-ge-0-2-0-1.nycl.twtelecom.net [66.192.240.37]
15 57 ms 57 ms 57 ms core-02-so-0-0-0-0.dlfw.twtelecom.net [66.192.255.21]
16 56 ms 55 ms 55 ms hagg-02-ge-3-3-0-504.dlfw.twtelecom.net [66.192.253.125]
17 55 ms 57 ms 57 ms 168.215.241.134
18 53 ms 55 ms 54 ms daa.g921.disb.datareturn.com [64.29.192.225]
19 58 ms 57 ms 57 ms daa.g920.disa.datareturn.com [64.29.192.234]
20 56 ms 57 ms 57 ms daa.g906.p40a.datareturn.com [64.29.192.213]
21 58 ms 57 ms 57 ms port-64-1952021-da120383www002.devices.datareturn.com [64.29.201.21]

Trace complete.


----------



## robby69 (Jul 29, 2004)

natcom said:


> click on start run type cmd do a ipconfig /all copy and paste in here


Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Rob>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Lanham
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F1-82-21-48

Ethernet adapter Network Bridge:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : MAC Bridge Miniport
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-10-18-09-0C-51
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.7
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 216.174.163.20
216.174.163.22
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 10/26/2005 10:33:16 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 01/18/2038 10:14:07 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\Rob>


----------



## robby69 (Jul 29, 2004)

My computer and connection seems to be running fine, its just that I cannot ping any websites. I have always used pcpitstop.com's traceroute or Dr. Ping (Dsl Reports) whenever my connection started running slow in the past, to see where the slowdown was, or if I just needed to reboot the router & obtain a new IP address to cure a slow speed. I have always had ping times under 100.

It was just strange that I haven't changed anything on my system, and my internet connection is running well, but my ping capabilities are gone?

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Rob>tracert pcpitstop.com

Tracing route to pcpitstop.com [64.29.201.21]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 192.168.0.1
2 * * * Request timed out.
3 * * * Request timed out.
4 * * * Request timed out.
5 * * * Request timed out.
6 * * * Request timed out.
7 * * * Request timed out.
8 * * * Request timed out.
9 * * *

Last Result:
Download Speed: 1352 kbps (169 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: 1200 kbps (150 KB/sec transfer rate)


----------



## natcom (Sep 21, 2003)

do you have any firewall on your computer ?


----------



## robby69 (Jul 29, 2004)

natcom said:


> do you have any firewall on your computer ?


I have a Netgear router, I have no password to access it (Installed by ISP)
I am using Windows XP firewall. I haven't made any changes to it that I know of. I have windows automatic updates turned on, and I did an update a few days ago, but have not changed XP firewall myself.

I turned the XP firewall off, didn't make a difference.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Robby69 is there a reason you have your adapters bridged?


----------



## robby69 (Jul 29, 2004)

I used to have my ISP with another company & they used a USB client. I added my wireless access point to my computer, I had to bridge the connection to be able to share internet access with my laptop. My new ISP brought a router when they installed the wireless radio, and I just left it as is.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I wonder if it's time to try resetting the WINSOCK and TCP/IP stack?

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset [log_file_name]*

*Note:* the _log_file_name_ needs to be specified, e.g. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

And remove the bridge if its not needed. Thats just one more potential point of failure


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hopefully, the stack reset will kill off the bridge too.


----------



## gyrgrls (Nov 22, 2004)

robby69 said:


> Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
> (C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\Rob>ipconfig/all
> ...


Why is IP routing enabled?

It should be disabled, unless you are trying to use your 
computer as a router, with multiple NICs, or with a single
NIC and a switch, with its WAN port connected to the NIC.

I'm sure this is not what you want.
Try turning off IP routing in your Network and Dialup Settings.
(Yours may vary, as I use Windows 2000).

You generally *should not* enable IP routing when 
plugged into an external router! 

Here's my ipconfig /all,
but I'm on broadband cable, not DSL.
It shouldn't make a big difference, except for the host, 
gateway and DNS IP's at the bottom. 

Windows 2000 IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : main
Primary DNS Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 3Com Gigabit LOM (3C940)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0B-6A-F3-B8-16

DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.6.16.245
68.6.16.30


----------



## natcom (Sep 21, 2003)

make sure ICPM is enable on the windows xp firewall and also check on your router


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Good point Johnwill I have never stack reset a bridged computer to know the outcome might have to be in my list of things to try


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I confess I've never tried it either, but I assumed that "resetting to installation defaults" would include removing such things.


----------

